# Moving to Canada, is it possible?



## elaineb (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first time on this forum and I am hoping someone can clarify a couple of things for me. I have read through a number of threads here and looked at a number of other sites regarding moving to Canada. 
After 30 years as a nurse my wifes registration has now lapsed and my previous profession would not be on the required list so that route is a non runner.
I saw on a site it was possible to live in Canada on the basis you would either start a business or purchase one providing you employ at least one Canadian resident. My questions are:

Could we for example buy say a B & B ?

If so, do we still need to invest money and if so, would the purchase of the property from which we would operate the business be included?

Is there a mimimum amount needed to invest to purchase a small business?

We are UK passport holders but currently live in Brazil.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elaineb said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time on this forum and I am hoping someone can clarify a couple of things for me. I have read through a number of threads here and looked at a number of other sites regarding moving to Canada.
> After 30 years as a nurse my wifes registration has now lapsed and my previous profession would not be on the required list so that route is a non runner.
> I saw on a site it was possible to live in Canada on the basis you would either start a business or purchase one providing you employ at least one Canadian resident. My questions are:
> 
> ...


This Gov't website gives info on the Entrepreneurial/Investor Programme.
Entrepreneurs and Investors: Entrepreneurs


----------



## elaineb (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks. I guess looking at that the answer is "No." We have the $300,000 (but not the $800,000 for the investor route) and are willing to start or buy a business but unfortunately I sold my business which I ran for 12 yrs about 10 years ago.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Living In Canada*



elaineb said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time on this forum and I am hoping someone can clarify a couple of things for me. I have read through a number of threads here and looked at a number of other sites regarding moving to Canada.
> After 30 years as a nurse my wifes registration has now lapsed and my previous profession would not be on the required list so that route is a non runner.
> I saw on a site it was possible to live in Canada on the basis you would either start a business or purchase one providing you employ at least one Canadian resident. My questions are:
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have read your query and would suggest you to visit any government website for details. That would be great for you visit - 

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/business/investors/index.asp


----------



## elaineb (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks,have looked at these sites before and they seem "cut and dry" I was hoping someone could tell me whether there is any leeway or not, like I said, we have the $300,000 which could be used to buy a property or even a home/business, but I sold on my business some 10 years ago (a biz I started from scratch but turned into a £250,000 t/o with 2-3 staff) so according to what I read, this would not be valid.

Any thoughts, comments or suggestions??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elaineb said:


> Thanks,have looked at these sites before and they seem "cut and dry" I was hoping someone could tell me whether there is any leeway or not, like I said, we have the $300,000 which could be used to buy a property or even a home/business, but I sold on my business some 10 years ago (a biz I started from scratch but turned into a £250,000 t/o with 2-3 staff) so according to what I read, this would not be valid.
> 
> Any thoughts, comments or suggestions??


I am aware of people who came here as visitors, bought a property and basically got extensions of the 6 month visitors' permit until they applied and received PR status. Of course they could not work during this period and got heavily involved in community/charity work which they claim helped their application. It was a difficult grind for them and, of course, at anytime they faced ejection from the country.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I am aware of people who came here as visitors, bought a property and basically got extensions of the 6 month visitors' permit until they applied and received PR status. Of course they could not work during this period and got heavily involved in community/charity work which they claim helped their application. It was a difficult grind for them and, of course, at anytime they faced ejection from the country.


Im not sure about the details of the "Entrepreneur" Immigration class but (and this is a long shot) how does it work if you team up with someone Canadian OR another party willing to enter via the Entrepreneur class and then buy a business?Will be tough to find someone else with the $$ and the desire to get into a business?Im just throwing it out there and not even sure if this is allowed but worth looking into..OR if you have some close family here...they could get a loan with the property as collateral (but everything would be in their name and not sure if anyone would accept thr risk of the business not working in this scenario)..

Good Luck.


----------



## elaineb (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. Regarding teaming up with someone else to buy a biz, this isn't the issue in itself. 
As an example, we have seen a property currently run as a B&B which we could purchase and employ a resident in some capacity there, the problem is, the requirement seems to be I need to have run a biz within last 5 years employing people. They want to know (I guess) . Unfortunately, for personal reasons I sold my biz about 12 years ago. I do still have an interest in an unrelated MLM biz but have been living in Brazil for the past 2 years.

It seems amazing that this one detail could stop us from going to Canada even though we would have around $500,000 (Can).


----------

